# is ho narrow gauge



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

the same trucks as n scale?

(T03) Minitrains HO #5061 Narrow Gauge Steam Loco And 8 Cars NIB

http://www.ebay.com/itm/T03-Minitra...662666?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item51b0dd954a


----------



## Shortliner (Aug 22, 2013)

I think HO is standard gauge, but HOn3 is narrow gauge.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

HO is 1/87th scale of real trains, HO stands for half O scale I think.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i know that. been in this RR for 58 years.

som one on hear was saying that HOn3 track was N.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

wingnut163 said:


> i know that. been in this RR for 58 years.
> 
> som one on hear was saying that HOn3 track was N.


Yes it is!!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

wingnut163 said:


> the same trucks as n scale?
> 
> (T03) Minitrains HO #5061 Narrow Gauge Steam Loco And 8 Cars NIB
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/T03-Minitra...662666?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item51b0dd954a


And thus the scale/gauge talk takes flight...:thumbsup:

Yes, those are HO _scale_ models designed to run on N _gauge_ track. Scale is the size of the model in relation to its prototype, gauge is the distance between the rails. For HO scale models running on N gauge track, this would be HOn30, n30 being the 2' 6" distance between the rails in prototype narrow gauge. On30 uses HO gauged track, so does Gn18...two different scales, one gauge of track. HOn3 is actually modeling 3' gauged prototype track, about 1.5mm wider in model form than HOn30. Hope that helps...:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Clear as mud. Somehow the terms that describe the size are very confusing at least to me. Never could figure it all out. pete


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Ho is 1/87 of actual train size, it stands for Half O, which is either 1/44 or 1/43


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

Prospect193 said:


> Yes it is!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Pat


thanks, i thought i remembered that.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

Davidfd85 said:


> HO is 1/87th scale of real trains, HO stands for half O scale I think.


yep.!!!!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

wingnut163 said:


> i know that. been in this RR for 58 years.
> 
> some one on hear was saying that HOn3 track was N.


repeat.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Shay

It do git confoosin... :dunno:

At a recent train show one group was running lumbering
type trains on what appeared to be HO gauge track with
ties more widely spaced. They explained that it was one
of those multisyllable gauges. What was that?

Don


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

I've also heard HOn30 called HOn2-1/2. As in HO scale, Narrow gauge, 2.5 ft. gauge.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

DonR said:


> Shay
> 
> It do git confoosin... :dunno:
> 
> ...



Most likely On30 as Bachmann has put out alot of equipment in that scale/gauge.:thumbsup:


----------



## James Stoker (May 19, 2013)

Gordon the big engine said:


> Ho is 1/87 of actual train size, it stands for Half O, which is either 1/44 or 1/43


O scale is 1/48. HO is supposed to be "Half O" (Half Zero scale actually) but it is 1/87.1 scale- so is not actually 1/2 of 1/48 (1/96).


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

Simply using the smaller gauge track will work for narrow gauge, but the tie size/spacing won't 'look' right.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a picture of HO standard gauge and HOn3 (3ft gauge) from my layout. The loco on the right is HOn3 on dual gauge track. the loco and track on the left is standard gauge.
Note that HOn3 is wider than HOn30 (30" gauge and the same as N scale standard gauge).


----------



## kimber (Aug 2, 2013)

And H2O is for boats???


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

You guys have it easy, try modelling in OO!


----------



## James Stoker (May 19, 2013)

irishthump said:


> You guys have it easy, try modelling in OO!


OO is pretty mainstream. Hatton's in the UK is _the_ place to check for anything OO related. Some of the 1/76 stuff can pass as 1/64 S scale, which is how I am familiar with OO retailers. When I got back into the hobby some months back I had decided on going with Sn42 (HO 16.5mm track = 42" in S scale). Now THAT is a lonely scale. I eventually ditched that idea and went On30 because of the lack of available items in S. I am scratchbuilding all of my structures , but finding detail items like figures, etc is real hard in S, and the prices are sky high on what there is.

P.S> Since you are in Dublin (assuming that is the Ireland one, not the Texas one) you are probably well aware of Hatton's.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I was reading the 1965 December issue of Model Railroader this morning and came across an article about "OOO" scale trains. Can you guess what scale that is? Pete


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

It was an early name for N scale.


----------

